# Chrome Says Goodbye to NPAPI



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

Attention all google chrome users. Google chrome is getting ready to say goodbye to npapi plugins. Read this for more information.

http://blog.chromium.org/2013/09/saying-goodbye-to-our-old-friend-npapi.html

If you still need to use a npapi plugin in chrome i found a temporary fix that i tried & it works. First go to Chrome://flags & look for enable npapi & click enable. Restart your browser & all your plugins should be working in chrome again.

Here's a guide for the temporary fix above. http://www.ghacks.net/2015/04/15/chrome-42-blocks-java-silverlight-other-plugins-by-default-now/


----------

